# I just got this huge smoker and need some help.



## magic4u (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I brand new to this. I was offered a great deal on a custom built smoker from a friend at church, I jumped on it. Now I am having a little trouble keeping the temp were I want it for more than 30 minutes. The smoke chamber is very large, about 2 ft tall and 3 ft round. the entire smoker is made of 3/8' steal. The chamber where I put the meat is 6ft long, and 2 ft deep. I start my fire with 2 chimneys full of Kingsford, once that is going good I put it in the fire pit. I then add 10 or so 1' to 1 1/2' of oak, then 6 or so 3' to 4' pieces. This normally takes about an hour to get a good bed of coals going, Once the smoke chamber hits 225 I put in the meat, Using the vents I can normally keep it at 225 to 230 for about 30 minutes before I have to adjust the vents, If I walk away for more than 10 minutes it will get up to 250 and even 275, it seems to be a constant game of adjustments.  I just can't seem to keep it steady for more than 30 minutes, any suggestions?


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Oct 12, 2010)

Pics of the smoker would be a huge help.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome to SMF some pictures of the smoker and the vent set ups would help to get an idea of what your working with


----------



## placebo (Oct 12, 2010)

As the other two said type of smoker will help. Sounds like you may need to check for air leaks. usually if you can't control temps with vents and it spikes on you that is because the fire is getting too much air


----------



## meateater (Oct 12, 2010)

Toss up some pics and we will get ya straightened out. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/picture-post-tutorial


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2010)

First off Welcome Magic to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome smoker. There will be lots of suggestions on here once you can post some pics and you will have the temps figured out in no time. Each smoker runs a little different and it just takes a little practice and maybe a few suggestions to get it dialed in but once you figure it out it will be clear sailing. Once question I thought of is have you asked the guy at church if he was having similar issues at all? Maybe he could give you some suggestions or maybe he was having the same issues and there needs to be a few minor modifications that need to be done on the smoker to improve the performance.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard! You came to the right place for some help. Sounds like an awesome smoker, can't wait to see it!


----------



## magic4u (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, I have a few pictures, let me know if you would like to see something more, As you can see, the smoker has a large fire pit on the bottom, the space between the fire box and the smoke chamber is a oven. It is a great addition. There are 2 large pipes putting smoke into each end of the smoke chamber. Heat seems to stay very even everywhere in the smoker I have tested it with 3 thermomitors and they are within 2 degrees of each other. Thanks for all the warm welcomes, I'm really looking forward to learning how to do this right.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow! That thing is massive! I have never seen anything like it. What a score, I bet it weighs a ton! This should get some interesting responses.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 13, 2010)

A couple of suggestions. Do you have a grate below where the fire is? Some air circulation might help with keeping the fire more consistent. Also are there any dampers in the pipes that lead from the fire box to the cooking chamber? Dampers in the fire box? It seems to me it is just lacking some dampers in those places. Otherwise that is one sweet stick burner!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you have and air intakes on the fire box portion of the smoker?


----------



## magic4u (Oct 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, there is only one dampener and that is on the top of the pipe where the smoke comes out, I have to crack the door to the fire pit a little to add air there, but to cold isn't the problem, it is to hot, and the bottom door does seal tight. the only place that smoke comes out of it when it is fired up, is the top pipe tube and a little out of the doors to the smoke chamber.


----------



## placebo (Oct 13, 2010)

Does the fire go out if you close the bottom door all the way and leave the top vent open?


----------



## magic4u (Oct 13, 2010)

No, but it does cool down to much, and then even it I crack the door just 1/4 of an inch it gets to hot, from 190 to 250.


----------



## placebo (Oct 13, 2010)

Based on that if it were me I would most likely install an adjustable intake vent on the firebox. That is a very unique/cool looking rig!


----------



## magic4u (Oct 13, 2010)

I do like the idea of putting a large grate in the fire box to keep the wood off the ground so air can get under it, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## placebo (Oct 13, 2010)

Magic4u said:


> I do like the idea of putting a large grate in the fire box to keep the wood off the ground so air can get under it, that makes a lot of sense.




That is a great idea and much easier than cutting a vent into the firebox. Another thing to try is to build a bigger fire then close the door and see if it evens out better.


----------



## magic4u (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll see if I can get him to come out and cut a hole in it to install one. I have to say, it sure keeps the moisture in, when ever I open the doors they are always dripping with moisture. I think that my be because of the thickness of the metal or maybe how green the wood is. I have not been able to get seasoned wood, all the wood I have was cut up about 3 weeks ago. That my also be a part of my problem.


----------



## magic4u (Oct 13, 2010)

I was wondering about building a bigger fire to start with, right now I'm only using 6 or so 3' to 4 inch pieces, and putting the meat on as soon as the smoke chamber warms up, Should I try using 10 to 12 pieces, letting it really heat, say, 350 or so, and then put the meat on when it cools back down to 225? I'm guessing that would take about 2 hours from lighting the match to putting the meat on. What do you think?


----------



## placebo (Oct 13, 2010)

That thing is big enough to burn green wood, just have to make sure the fire is good and hot. After re-reading your post I'd try putting a basket or something in the firebox to get the fuel off the bottom then build a nice hot fire and close the door once it's burning good to see if it balances out. If that doesn't work then consider the vent.


----------



## magic4u (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## placebo (Oct 13, 2010)

Magic4u said:


> I was wondering about building a bigger fire to start with, right now I'm only using 6 or so 3' to 4 inch pieces, and putting the meat on as soon as the smoke chamber warms up, Should I try using 10 to 12 pieces, letting it really heat, say, 350 or so, and then put the meat on when it cools back down to 225? I'm guessing that would take about 2 hours from lighting the match to putting the meat on. What do you think?


Definitely.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 13, 2010)

I would do a grate to get the fire up off the floor of the box and add an adjustable air intake vent (or two). Other than that it looks like a great stick burner, I love the oven idea!


----------



## alelover (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool lookin smoker. That thing should last forever. Maybe even longer. Nice score.


----------



## flames95 (Oct 22, 2010)

Get a grate in the firebox and try some dry wood until you get a handle and some consistency in the smoker.  Probably need to do a few longer smokes, without any meat, just to get consistent temps on a full fire box burn.  If you can control your temps +/- 15 - 20F you are in the ball park.  You should even get better with practice.  My first stick burner took at least 20 smokes before I was confident and had complete control.  Future upgrades for a intake damper would be nice, even just cracking the door lets in alot of air on a door that size.  Like was already said, get as much info as you can from the previous owner, invite him over for a few cooks, i'm sure he'll jump in if he see's you doing something different from how he cooked.

Good luck,

Flames95


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 22, 2010)

Heck    Even if you would drill a few holes and add some ball valves like the ones that people use on thier

UDS smokers would give awesome intake control.   And it would be cheap and easy!

 Great lookin rig!!!

SOB


----------

